# A huge find, dont know where to begin!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Today I found myself in one of the properties that the company I work for owns (I started a new job 7 weeks ago)

They own the Old Paramount theater here in Edmonton Canada built in 1949 and was closed in around 2000. Its Seated 1000 and was one of the largest movie houses in western Canada for years when it opened. 



















I had to go in and check the building to make sure it was secure and that the heater in the main sprinkler room was working as all the buildings services except power have been turned off and with the winter months now upon us its getting below freezing outside.

Since its closing in around 2000 its been used by a church and now recently is being used as a Haunted house so in the image below they were working on building the hording and walls that would enclose parts of the theater space to make passageways.



















In the old boiler room in the basement I found an original air-conditioning compressor the motor has 6 belts to drive it. 

So here is the treat for all you di hard movie theater goers, I got up into the old projection booth and low and behold the two projectors are still there!










I even see a bunch of the THX processors and other Dolby units are still in the rack.
Anybody know if those are usable or worth anything?

There is a bunch of movie reels, I took one of the 70mm ones home with me. And even some old sections of film...










I did not have more time but will definitely be going back to get more items. What a find for someone like myself who is always looking for movie items to put in my theater room.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow Tony. That is super cool. That would be so fun to go through there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Wow, now that is cool!! If nothing else those would be some really cool relics you could sell as antiques or decoration.

There are some very solid old power amps, like the Peavey CS800, from decades past that could still be valuable for an HT. You might take a closer look and figure out exactly what's on those racks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fusseli said:


> There are some very solid old power amps, like the Peavey CS800, from decades past that could still be valuable for an HT. You might take a closer look and figure out exactly what's on those racks!


Yes for sure, I will look closer next time. Would any of the THX processing units be of any use?

Also, the side and rear speakers are all still in place inside the theater (there are about 20 of them). I believe they are EVs but I would need a ladder to reach them. I wonder if they are any good? There was also 2 "low frequency speakers" made by EV in the basement. Each cabinet had two 12" drivers in them. I wonder what use I could find for them?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wow, that's Awesome Tony!! such a time capsule


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Man do I want to go there right now. I can smell it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would think the amps, and speakers could all be used in a Home Theater...if it was me I would be all over it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The equipment racks are attached to the wall and hinge out on one side for easy access. I could sure find a use for those.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you watch this video you will see the inside of it 2years ago while it was being used as a church.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes for sure, I will look closer next time. Would any of the THX processing units be of any use?
> 
> Also, the side and rear speakers are all still in place inside the theater (there are about 20 of them). I believe they are EVs but I would need a ladder to reach them. I wonder if they are any good? There was also 2 "low frequency speakers" made by EV in the basement. Each cabinet had two 12" drivers in them. I wonder what use I could find for them?


What... are they, exactly? What comes in and what goes out?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fusseli said:


> What... are they, exactly? What comes in and what goes out?


I will have to get more detail the next time I go in there (early next month I suspect)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, I've spoken to my boss about it. If I was to go get the large items I would go above his head and talk to the owner. The only item I've taken is one of about 10 70mm reels.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Well the racks themselves might be worth money, or salvaging one for yourself. You could always make your own inexpensive face plates 
for your gear, if you are into DIY. (YW84U's project photos attached)If the racks have some rack rash, a rattle can of hammered paint finish could make one mint. 

Those old style reels in the very back of a photo, could be made into a theater door handle or overhead lighting. They do sell on Ebay.

You might find an old double sided movie poster light boxes.

A friend used some old JBL surround speakers out of a theater. His room also is htpc based and he uses an old Lexicon Dolby processor, so I expect those amps and 
processor could make for a great budget setup.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Wrong image attached for photo 2..... Here's image 2 for above.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was thinking that maybe I could reuse 8 or 10 of the seats, reaplostering is not cheap but it's possible that a good cleaning may give good results. The seating is about 25 years old as they were upgraded in around 1985 and are not original. They are actually still quite comfortable and would really add to the look of our home theater. 
4 or 5 across the front and another 5 in the back row.....


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Five across the front row would give you a center seat. The low backs are also a plus audio-wise.


----------

